# Lil Griz raccoon traps....



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I would like to try a few of these next year to free up some of my footholds. I have seen the pics in the catalogs and was wondering how they are set. Are they concealed in any way, or just baited and placed in likely areas where ***** are present? Thanks! Rangeman


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

It is a pinch type trap, there is U-shaped wire that is inside the cylinder and extends out through drilled holes and is fastened to a spring. You push the spring into the cylinder and set the trigger. I've used these traps for about 5 years and love the performance. I paint them white, lets the **** really see them. I use them most around buildings where legholds or conibers are not an option. They are dog proof but they are not cat proof, so I would advise not using fish based lure or bait around buildings.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Patrick! So you just leave them visibly exposed? You do not dig any sort of hole or pocket for it to set in? Kind of a curiosity type set.........


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

can anyone tell me what price these traps are running for


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

spank said:


> can anyone tell me what price these traps are running for


228 a dozen I think? Or right around 21 a piece.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

As long as theft isn't a problem, I leave them out in the open.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

anybody have there website


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Spank, the cataloge I saw them in was Cumberlands (www.nwtrappers.com). They are $225.00 a dozen, or $117 for six, or $21.00 a piece. They have a setting tool for $10.00, but I have heard you do not need it? But don't take my word for it because I have not tried them yet. I am sure you can get them elsewhere, you just need to do a google search for Lil Griz traps and I am sure there will be more sources. Sounds like they would be perfect for the ***** though, super easy to set and you could put quite a few out in a hurry. I am assuming they will help if you have the chewers like we do around here too. I want to free up some of my #2 footholds for the cats and foxes. Rangeman


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

okay thanks


----------

